# Back again



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey all, just wanted to say " Hi " to everyone and particularly anyone who remembers me from a few years ago. I've had 3 TT in total and this site has been an amazing source of information and advice as well as giving me the chance to meet so great guys ( and girls ) with similar interests.

I had to sell my last TT to help get my family through a really difficult time a few years ago but I'm on the look out for a another TT now ....... VERY small budget I'm afraid so if anyone knows of a good one I would appreciate a nod please.

Gary ( Coope )


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Coope, Welcome back. Hope you find a goodun.
Hoggy


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Yellow, still looking for my next car !


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Welcome back and good luck with the search


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Mark


----------

